# Related Sites > SQL Course >  how to insert a new column between 2 column in a Table.This is for for MS SQL Server

## aphagwani

hi,

how to insert a new column between 2 column in a Table.This is for for MS.

thx
-a

----------


## skhanal

You have to drop and recreate the table. You can do it from enterprise manager which drops and recreates in the background.

----------


## aphagwani

so is it easier to create the column as the last coloumn of the table, do we need to drop the table for that too.

----------


## MAK

alter table tablename add 
will add the column at the end.

look in syscolumns for colorder

----------


## skhanal

If you are using sql 7.0 or 2000 you can add a column using alter table syntax without dropping a table.

----------


## vigneswara

alter table <tablename> add column <column name> datatype after <column name>

----------


## vigneswara

alter table <tablename> add column <column name> datatype after <column name>

----------


## vigneswara

> hi,
> 
> how to insert a new column between 2 column in a Table.This is for for MS.
> 
> thx
> -a


alter table <tablename> add column <column name> datatype after <column name>

----------

